# What are everyone's childhood dreams?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I know a bit off topic but I thought I would start a post about something positive and unrelated to DP.

I'll go first, when I was younger I wanted to be a professional athlete, a dancer & singer, & a tornado chaser...what were other people's dreams?


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

I wanted to earn a lot of dinero, drive fast cars and get all the women but I failed.

Seriously, I wanted to be an animator at Disney's. Which I also failed lol


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

I wanted to become a soccer player mainly.


----------



## CarolHaymen (Nov 20, 2013)

My ambition was to become a doctor when I was a kid. Each and every child has a dream in their childhood. But it may change as they grow.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My lifelong dream was to hitchhike across the united states, which I did recently.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

I wanted to be a professional athlete or go to the olympics


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I was really into baseball and comedy (specifically sketch, like SNL), so maybe that's my answer, but I never had an answer when asked that question as a kid. I was unsure of myself and future.

I remember having an assignment freshman year in HS about researching a future dream career and I randomnly picked podiatrist (foot doctor). It wasn't even a joke, I was grasping at straws.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

I used to be able to draw soooo well and when i was young all i really wanted to do was make cartoons so i just really wanted to become an animator when i was younger


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

Professional bball player. Then I woke up one day white, 6 foot tall, and with a 30 inch vertical. lol


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Create incredible music. Still haven't lost the dream haha


----------

